# HTC Desire - ROMs and memory space



## joustmaster (Apr 19, 2012)

I am going to spend some time updating my desire today. Apps2sd isn't cutting it any more, and there are far newer roms out.

Any one got any suggestions of which rom is best, or any patches that are good.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 20, 2012)

I get on very well with CyanogenMod. You can download S2E moving the dalvik cache to free up that much needed space.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh and I forgot. You need to make an ext file system on you microSD card. Minimum of 512mb. I'd go for a gig myself as you can use some of the latest Sense Roms. The rest of the space need only be FAT32.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 20, 2012)

ChrisC said:


> I get on very well with CyanogenMod. You can download S2E moving the dalvik cache to free up that much needed space.


I didn't have much luck with cyanogen. The home and search keys didn't work, and although I had full internet access, I could only get a time out when trying to get to the app store (with and with out new market place upgrade.)

I haven't got round to doing anything yet, but I have an hour before I leave work and a load of micro sd cards in my desk draw, so will try now.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 20, 2012)

I've put on sandvold's Ice cream sandwich rom on it. With a mod thats set to give me 1.5Gb of "internal" storage.. I will see how it goes.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 20, 2012)

That doesn't make sense. Unless you mean formatting a bit of you microSD to 1.5gb? To act as internal storage.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 20, 2012)

Just ROM'd mine yesterday. I've put oxygen on it and it works a treat. Faster and with more memory than its had in years. It's quite a stripped down interface but that suits me.


----------



## Chz (Apr 21, 2012)

Cyanogen is nice, but it can be a bit wonky at times. My stability, particularly with the ADWLauncher, isn't all I could hope for.


----------



## ChrisC (Apr 21, 2012)

Go for Go Launcher Ex. Bloody superb. Much better than ADW.


----------

